# Anyone have experience with the Linden Method?



## lolwiener (Oct 1, 2014)

I've been suffering from severe anxiety for about 3 or 4 years now. Thought I'd give the Linden Method a try; I'm downloading it right now. I've heard it's one of the only things that can actually help you overcome your anxiety. So, I was wondering if anyone else here has ever tried it or heard about it?

I'll post updates on it if anyone's interested.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Would love to hear the feedback from you! I am having no issues with anxiety for a few months all with playing mind games with it. But very interested to see how it works out for you! Good luck !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2014)

pretty much everyone hit the nail on the head before me, it will help alleviate some anxiety, if you are completely immersed it in, but it doesnt do much for dissociation. It's a rough slope this DP/DR, but you're taking the right steps, considering DP is part of anxiety.


----------



## lolwiener (Oct 1, 2014)

Well I started reading it last night before I went to bed. When I woke up I felt totally refreshed. Literally 0 derealization the first few hours of my day. It was great. I can tell right now though, it's gonna be a lot of work. Tons of anti anxiety exercises, things to remember, that kind of stuff. But yeah it's already worth it.

It's really amazing how all of this DP/DR is literally just in your head. Just yesterday I felt like I hit the bottom. I couldn't even get up from sitting on the couch without being thrown into deep derealization... And just this morning, after reading and processing/thinking about all of this Linden Method stuff, I felt 100% fine for the first time in a long time. For a few hours I felt like my old self. Again, really amazing and reassuring.

I don't really wanna make it sound like this is some kind of cure, because it's not. At least not yet. But again, totally worth it so far. I was not expecting that kind of result so quickly.


----------



## lolwiener (Oct 1, 2014)

A brief summary of what I've read so far:

Constant anxiety is basically just a behavioral pattern. It's your brain being used to being anxious all the time, so it's now a default habit. Things that make anxiety worse are isolating yourself, doing nothing, trying to think about nothing. What this does is make your brain bored, so it needs something to occupy itself. To occupy itself, it uses anxiety. (I don't know how or why this is, other than the behavioral pattern thing. All I know is what I read)

To combat the anxiety, you need to live life every second at a time. Be focused on what you're doing and try to become engaged with the things around you. Try not to withdraw yourself into the confines of your head. Live the life around and outside of you, not inside of you (if that makes sense).

That's about how far I've gotten so far. I hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Personally I disagree with the term "in ones head" I mean, you tell a person to point to the part of the brain where the mind lies and they won't be able to do it. The mind is much too complex to put such a simple label on. I am glad it is helping you tho, please keep us updated as you progress.


----------



## lolwiener (Oct 1, 2014)

All I meant was that you shouldn't focus on yourself and your symptoms/feelings/sensations. Focus on what you're doing and what's around you. Focus on the task at hand. Focus outside of yourself. Don't try to ignore your thoughts and feelings - distract yourself from them, and soon you'll find that they subside.

This is why you shouldn't sit at the computer or in front of a TV for hours, because there's little to no actual stimulation. It's incredibly hard NOT to be overwhelmed by anxiety and it's horrible symptoms when you're essentially just sitting stagnant for a long period of time. Your brain needs active stimulation.


----------

